# What would clean sand in predator tank?



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

Hi there, ld love some advice.

I have started up a predator tank with a Bird Wrasse, Snowflake eel and Lion fish and would like to know if a sleeper goby would be compatable or what else could i put in, to clean/sift sand? I know snails and wrasse dont mix!

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, got the answer for you.

You have to do it. Your Goby won't fly, he will get eaten.


----------



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

Any other suggestions? ??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I had an aggresive tank. Nothing will stand what you have in the tank. You can keep buying a CUC in abundance, then when they get low, buy more. 
Use a Powerhead once a week and blow off the substrate, let the skimmer get the junk.


----------



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but what is CUC.?

THANK YOU Reefing Madness for your time and effort in replying to my question.! :-?


----------



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

Just realised what cuc means.!!!
Obvious dopey moment. 
As i said, thank you R.M. you time and effort most appreciated. Xx


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I know its not what you want to hear. But when you get fish that will eat your CUC, there isn't much you can do but keep buyin more. You could get Sea Urchins, but they won't do much in the way of cleaning your Sand. 
For those reading this that don't know what a CUC is- Clean Up Crew Snails, Hermits, Urchins, Starfish, Slugs. The guys who help clean your tank.


----------

